# The Hutchinson stopper



## blobbottlebob (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Everybody. Here is some of what I learned from cleaning Hutchinson stoppers. I have always loved this style of bottle. It wasn't until I took a closer look at the stoppers that I began to see some unusual things about them. Here's the first thing that I mentioned in another thread. They often polish up to be a sparkling shiny silver finish. I have learned from Ron Fowler (the ambitious expert from Seattle trying to catalog *every* known US variant) that the finish is a non-toxic tin alloy. This is interesting because one of the things that I had heard was the downfall of the stopper was that it was lead based (and therefore dangerous to the end user's health). Here's two of them polished up.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 13, 2009)

Many of the stoppers were made of solid brass and then were plated in the silver finish. Here is a couple of stoppers that have lost some or all of the silver color and now show their brass core. Perhaps there is a metalurgist out there who can explain why the silver finish corrodes off of the brass? I would love to know how or why this happens . . .


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 13, 2009)

This next thing, I kind-of had a hunch about. The stoppers come in different lengths. I'd found some early sodas (sometimes called transitional bottles) that seemed to have a longer stopper. The Hutchinson company was marketing their stoppers to bottlers with existing bottle stock. They wanted to make stoppers of various lengths to match these bottles. It turns out that there were at least three distinct sizes (although my picture seems to show four. It is possible that at least one of these is not an authetic Hutchinson brand stopper. More on this later.)


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 13, 2009)

Another odd thing about them is that they came in different diameters. That is, the end piece that fits inside the mouth of the bottle had multiple sizes. This makes sense especially given that the Hutchinson company was attempting to match existing bottle stock. Those bottles were going to have various different opening sizes. (I had never noticed this before I started cleaning them).


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 13, 2009)

The next thing about them is apparent in that last photo. They sometimes have debossing or a stamping on them. It usually appears on the round disc facing downward towards the contents. This is not always the case, though. In fact, my guess is that it is more likely that the stopper will be blank then that it will have writing on it. (The stoppers were less expensive un-stamped. This created incentive for bottlers to buy the 'blanks'.) Therefore, this picture might show the most common style.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 13, 2009)

Here is a typical Hutchinson brand stopper. It features a ton of tiny lettering that often appears only as a partial stamping. The stamping reads (in a circle)

* W. H. H. * PATD AP. 8 REIS. JUNE 17, 79


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 13, 2009)

Because these stoppers were used for 30-35 years, there was bound to be some variations in the stamping. Here is one that reads, W. H. H. & S. I have seen identical or similar embossing on Hutchinson brand soda bottles.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 13, 2009)

This next example is an odd one. I only have one like this. Instead of a bottom stamping (it is blank on the bottom), it has raised lettering on the side of the stopper. It reads W. H. H. S.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm not sure if this example is from the Hutchinson company or not. It reads, H. C. S. CO. -. I suppose it is possible that this was a stamping used by the Hutchinson company (i.e. Hutchinson Concealed Stopper Co???). However, it may also be the case that this was a competitor's stopper.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 13, 2009)

From my discussions with Ron Fowler, I learned that the Hutchinson company was notorious for vigorously defending their patents. They would seek to drive out of business any 'infringer'. This stopper is clearly one such example. It is from AETNA. I have seen that name many times on lightning style rubber seals for beer bottles. (While this example looks like AE7NA, I do have others where the T is better stamped).


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 13, 2009)

Here is another company that produced Hutchinson style stoppers. This one reads, C. E. MFG. CO.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 13, 2009)

Another interesting stopper. This one reads simply LIQUID. I suppose one could argue that this is an instruction of sorts.The word LIQUID is facing downwards towards the contents. However, I have seen the name liquid on hutchinson soda bottles (although rarely) in places where it looks like a manufacturer's marking. (For example on the hub or bottom).


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 13, 2009)

I have no information about this company. The stamping says SCHRANK.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 13, 2009)

You are making me go look at my stoppers[]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 13, 2009)

I saved the coolest variation for last. This one has a stamping that reads JOHN GRAF. John Graf was a Milwaukee bottler that produced many many many hutchinson bottles over the years. (There are at least 20 variants on hutch bottles). It might be that he ordered so many of them that the Hutchinson company stamped them for Graf? I could see where Graf would want them printed with the company name. Local rivals would be less likely to remove a stopper for their own use if it was stamped Graf right on it. It is also possible that Graf did it as a marketing ploy - one more chance to get the name out there. (THE BEST WHAT GIVES!). Graf was a marketing genius. He used more unique bottles than any other Wisconsin bottler - (the eight sided weiss beer, an embossed Zeppelin bottle, factory scenes etched on a seltzer, embossed drinking glasses, clays, quarts, etc . . ). So, maybe he was getting the word out on a stopper as well.
When I talked to Ron Fowler about this, he was surprised. He had never heard of any other example like that. I wonder if there are stamped examples from different bottlers? Here's a Graf's.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey GuntherHess,
 Let me know if you find something unique!


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi blobbottlebob,  This has turned into a neat coverage of the Hutchison stoppers.  I wondered how you determined the plating on the brass ones was silver.  When I worked in carburetor development we did a lot of cadmium plating on the butterfly valves and the levers on the throttle bases.  The government made us stop doing that due to toxicity.  I am sure that wouldn't have been good in soda either.  Nice coverage. Thanks  RED M.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Red. If the government stopped you - it must have been really dangerous. Do you have any guesses as to why the finish comes off of brass? (Most of my stuff is recovered from the water).

 By the way, when I say silver, I mean silver in color. Ron Fowler shared advertising with me from the Hutchinson company that call it a non-poisonous tin alloy. I'm sure that they wanted to guard the exact composition of the stopper as a trade secret.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 14, 2009)

This has been a very imformative thread, thanks for the knowledge!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 14, 2009)

I have several hutches with stoppers in them that still have the rubber on them. Now that its dry and hard they dont come out of the bottle. Is there a good way to get them out?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 14, 2009)

> downfall of the stopper was that it was lead based


 
 That seems to be true, the ones I have look like a pewter type alloy.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey GuntherHess,
 The stoppers are not easily removed. I would be very careful about trying to force them out. For the most part, I have left the stoppers in the bottles when they have the rubber. If you really want to get one out, the safest thing to do is to remove the gasket. I have heard from a person who tumbles them that there are surgical type tools that will allow you to cut it away through that narrow opening.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 14, 2009)

I think I'll leave them in. Not sure how they affect tumbling?


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't tumble personally. I was told that by a guy who tumbles. I suppose you can leave them in? It figures. I do think that the guy really cut them out that way, though.


----------



## celerycola (Jan 14, 2009)

The better quality stoppers were coated with 'block tin.' A few later companies used lead.

 The one with 'LIQUID' on it was manufactured by the Liquid Carbonic Acid Manufacturing Co of Chicago that sol CO2 manufacturing equipment and later CO2 in cylinders and bulk along with a lot of bottlers supplies.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey Celerycola! Great insight. Do you know if they made any glass?


----------



## celerycola (Jan 14, 2009)

I have seen Hutches and crown sodas embossed with LIQUID or THE LIQUID. I had a couple of their supply catalogs around 1915-20 and they pictured their bottle styles including shoulder script Coca-Cola, Gay-Ola, and Bludwine.


----------



## celerycola (Jan 14, 2009)

Hutchinson made more than stoppers and bottles too. They sold a full line of bottlers supplies including flavorings and extracts. 

 One of their trade marked flavors was Orcherade shown in this early ad.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow! That picture is amazing. Do you have the original ad?

 I do have some of those hutches. I had no idea what that was about.


----------



## celerycola (Jan 14, 2009)

I started with a photograph of the faded original. I scanned it and cleaned it up in the computer, brightening the colors to what the original must have looked like new. I sell 11" x 14" reprints at bottle shows and occasionally on ebay. I have a number of different soda ads I have done this with.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 14, 2009)

That is so cool. I would bid on it! I have been looking for old postards with people drinking out of a hutch. There has got to be some out there. I can't find one, though. It seems that in the good old days, people would strike a somber pose in pictures.


----------



## thesodafizz (Jan 15, 2009)

I would like share your photos and info (with proper credit)  with my Soda Fizz readers?  

 If you are not already a subscriber, I'll send you a copy.  Will just need your name/address to do so.

 K


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't mind sharing the info at all. I mostly threw that together quickly for the forum. If you'd like, I could work up better text and higher resolution pictures. Let me know.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 16, 2009)

> I sell 11" x 14" reprints at bottle shows and occasionally on ebay.





> Hey Celerycola,
> Let me know the next time you are listing one. Thanks, Bob


----------



## celerycola (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's another 11x14" Hutchinson ad I reprint.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 24, 2009)

Very cool. The text is too small to read. Is it advertising to bottlers or the actual end consumer?


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello celerycola,  So what do you do - sell these reprints?  RED Matthews


----------



## celerycola (Jan 24, 2009)

That was a full page ad from the National Bottlers Gazette directed at bottlers.  I have a lot of different soda ads I've cleaned up and sharpened the old print and brightened color for the ads in color. I sell these at bottle shows and on ebay. They fit a standard 11" x 14" frame or mat. I have them listed here:

 http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewSellersOtherItems&userid=kolawars&completed=0&sort=3&since=-1


----------



## Wilkie (Jan 24, 2009)

There was a company in San Francisco that manufactured Aetna Mineral Water and Aetna Soda Water.  I wonder if this stopper could have been made by them?  Or atleast "for" them? 



> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> From my discussions with Ron Fowler, I learned that the Hutchinson company was notorious forÂ vigorously defending their patents. They would seek to drive out of business any 'infringer'. This stopper is clearly one such example. It is from *AETNA.* I have seen that name many times on lightning style rubber seals for beer bottles. (While this example looks like AE7NA, I do have others where the T is better stamped).


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Wilkie,
 I have found several different types of local bottlers that used this type of stopper. It may be possible that the company dabbled in soda water supplies and marketed the stoppers to bottlers. I have definitely never found any hutches from that far west in Wisconsin.


----------



## thesodafizz (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi again,
 Thank you for allowing me to share this info.  I would be very happy to have the original photos and whatever you'd like to write up about it to go with tj=hem.  Please do send it to me.....along with your info for credit - and a bio for the end of the article, if you'd like.
 Thanks again.
 K


----------

